# 1880 ship engine plate found



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

Can anyone help with engine numbers of John Readhead and Sons marine engines?

I have been sent a brass plate dated 1880 which was found by a diver in the Baltic Sea. It has an engine number on it and I would like to try and establish which ship it came from.

Newspaper article and photo of it is in the Shields Gazette at;-

http://www.shieldsgazette.com/cookson/Puzzle-emerges-from-the-depths.6132996.jp


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

JOHN BAGE said:


> Can anyone help with engine numbers of John Readhead and Sons marine engines?
> 
> I have been sent a brass plate dated 1880 which was found by a diver in the Baltic Sea. It has an engine number on it and I would like to try and establish which ship it came from.
> 
> ...


try logging onto -`south west mafia` and asking


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

John 
try the http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/archon/searches/locresult_details.asp?LR=183 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B6480

Ray


----------



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

uncle al said:


> try logging onto -`south west mafia` and asking


Sorry but missed the joke here!


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

can you give us the number


----------



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

DAVIDJM said:


> can you give us the number


It's the one on the plate in the photo on the Shields Gazette article.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Looks like 784, or 734 or 781 or 731

Building year looks like 1886 or 1880 

Anyone with the hull/engine order book should be able to put an owner and name to the job.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

John 
looking a bit further the followinh might be useful 
http://www.tyneandweararchives.org....view.tcl&dsqDb=Catalog&dsqSearch=(RefNo='3757')
Ray


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

JOHN BAGE said:


> Sorry but missed the joke here!


`south west mafia` is a web site whose members do a lot of wreck diving and a few of the members do a lot of research into artifacts that have been found on wrecks- if you log in and ask, you will prob get the answer you are seeking--what have you got to lose??(Applause)


----------

